# CPT code to report steriod injection into the cubital tunnel (=20526)?



## kblackstock (Feb 25, 2014)

Please help me by clearing up confusion on which CPT code should be used to report a steriod injection made into the *cubital tunnel*. The injection would be equivalent to CPT 20526 (*carpal tunnel injection*), but performed into the cubital tunnel. We have been using an unlisted code from the nervous system (64999), the ASC has been reporting an unlisted code from the musculoskeletal system (24999). I checked with two other local hand surgeon's offices: one has been using 20605 (intermediate joint or bursa, which is not correct per my MD) the other uses 20550 (tendon sheath or ligament, also not correct per my MD).

Can anyone help clear this up?


----------



## amyjph (Feb 27, 2014)

I would code 64450 because the dx is 354.2 (lesion of ulnar nerve/cubital tunnel syndrome) and the ulnar nerve is part of the peripheral.

64450:  Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch  

The physician anesthetizes a nerve to provide pain control or blockage.

ASC is wrong in using 24999; it is also not 20550 (not a tendon sheath/ligament), 20605 is also wrong because it is not a joint or bursa injection)


----------

